# super market at Zeebrugge



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

Can anyone give co ordinates or location of a good sized super market somewhere near Zeebrugge port. Thanks


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

Anyone help?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It all depends what sort of supermarket you want and what you want to buy.

Belgium doesn't really seem to do the french "hypermarket" thing as neither does Germany really - they seem to like their smallish supermarkets along the lines of Lidl, Aldi etc.
In Belgium you get the likes of Delhaize & Colruyt + Lidl in some places.

Colruyt is cheap(ish) and in the "Cash & Carry" style of Costco BUT only take cash or a domestic Belgian card (can't remember the type).

I don't know about Zeebrugge itself but there are a selection of supermarkets (inc. Colruyt and Delhaize) along this road in Westkapelle/Knokke not far away.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.328026,3.295137,3a,75y,70.97h,84.91t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sC519hfP01LeyPH3GO9zCGQ!2e0

http://www.delhaize.be/languagepage

http://www.colruyt.be/colruyt/AppServlet?m=ColruytSiteCtrl.requestGetParams&_moduleEntrance=Y

PS You'll have to cut and past the whole of the goolemap link as it isn't hypertexting properly.


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

We found a large Auchan at Roncq, near to the French/Belgium boarder.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> We found a large Auchan at Roncq, near to the French/Belgium boarder.


 :? 
That is in France and a long way from Zeebrugge.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Are you staying in Zebrugge before crossing or is this just a stop on route back to calias


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

No, we were on our way back from Le Grand Bornand to Zebrugge. Just wanted to top up the wine supplies before the ferry. Thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> No, we were on our way back from Le Grand Bornand to Zebrugge. Just wanted to top up the wine supplies before the ferry. Thanks


Good job you did your booze shopping before you got to Zeebrugge then, as duty is higher (and thus prices) on wine there than in France*.

You wait until Belgium for cigs and baccy - much cheaper than France, but a bit dearer than Luxembourg.

* Which is why I asked what you wanted to buy.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Buy your wine in France. 

But buy your beer in Belgium...


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a large shopping area just near camping memling at Brugge, its easy parking and not too far from ferry terminal.


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a large shopping area just near camping memling at Brugge, its easy parking and not too far from ferry terminal.


----------

